# Burris standard bases with Leupold super low rings uneven, binding scope



## Quickbeam (Oct 18, 2010)

I bought a pair of standard burris bases that fit my A-bolt and Sako A7.  When I mount a scope using Leupold super low rings on either gun with these rings, it binds elevation-wise (up and down on the scope).  I discovered this when I tightened the the front ring (dovetail ring) and tried to slide the rear ring behind it.  If the dovetail ring is turned one way, the rear ring will not slide in under the scope.  If the dovetail ring is turned the other way, there is a gap of about 1/16th of an inch between rear ring and scope.  My burris low rings work fine with the burris bases.  Is this a compatibility issue between manufacturers?  Or is there a problem with the Leupold rings?


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 19, 2010)

If you turn the dovetail in and out too much it can waller out the fit to the base.

Normally lapping is used to take out any rough or high spots on the inside of the rings. You can fix some minor alignment problems, but that's not really a good solution. 

You may need to go with new rings AND bases.

If you're going to do this often may I suggest you invest in one of these: http://www.advancedoutdoors.net/SAT.htm 

Get the model with the included laser if you don't already have one.

I've had problems with the Burris rings myself. When using the standard style rings I prefer steel Leupold w/a rear windage adjustable base and matching rings. I use the Wheeler lapping kit on all rings.


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 19, 2010)

I edited the original post.  I had the manufacturers wrong.


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 20, 2010)

They're *supposed* to be built to the same specs. 

Since there is a problem, I suspect it's that pair of rings. Either they're not a matched set or are defective. 

Either try another set of Leupold rings or go back to Burris rings, but don't try to modify the set that has a problem. 

Some things to check:

Put a straight edge across the bases. Are the tops even? 

Measure with a caliper from the bottom of the rings where they mate to the bases to the bottom of the inside of the rings, are they the same height?

If the bases aren't even they may be defective or even the wrong ones for the receiver. It happens. The rings could be mismatched. 

Your description of the front ring being canted depending on how they are turned in leads me to think there is something wrong with that ring.


----------

